

Prof Deepak Malhotra: 2012 Speech to Graduating Harvard MBA Students - chime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D73mm29XXAw

======
chime
I felt HN crowd has just as much potential to make a difference in the world
as HBS MBA students, and hence this seems pretty applicable here.

